# Brown spots and holes on Plants



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

The Java Fern's in my tank seem to have brown spots and holes while the hygro's turn brown then break off. What could be the problem?








Not such a great pic but it serves

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

We could do better with more information: Tank size, light type and wattage, fertilizing routine, CO2 - pressurized or DIY or none, etc.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

Its a 10 gallon tank with a 15 watt fluorescent light. So far i have not added ferts because I was depending on Eco-complete to provide it for a short time. No CO2 and no fish so far. Im also at the end of the fishless cycle. 
Sorry about not posting stats I guess I ran into it quickly.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Any snails?


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

I see no snail so far, its mostly just tons of brown spots and very few holes although the holes keep increasing.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You have very low light for a ten gallon tank. The Java fern will probably do ok, and anubias will grow, plus some mosses. But the hygrophila may not grow well. If you use Excel you will help out the plants and hinder any algae from starting. I suspect the Java fern will slowly send out new leaves that will look normal. You can cut off the worst looking ones without harming the plant. The tank won't need much fertilizing for that light level, but eventually the Eco Complete will be Eco Incomplete, and then a little fertilizing will help.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I guess Ill just start using Excel and upgrade the lighting.

Thanks again,
Demise


----------

